# Nice frog



## sally (Jan 8, 2014)

I love the end, "https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1404778689758008"


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't think that posted the way you wanted it to.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 8, 2014)

me too! hey Rick, I cannot just post, have to use full editor?


----------



## sally (Jan 8, 2014)

Rick said:


> I don't think that posted the way you wanted it to.


Correct. Only the 1st link to facebook works....I don't usually see any of this when I put up a link. I think I fixed it, thanks


----------



## agent A (Jan 8, 2014)

lol that's funny


----------

